# Stolen Salt



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20110212/NEWS/110219938/-1/NEWSMAP
Someone stole 75 tons of salt from a municipal garage. How does somone not notice that there is someone in the lot taking the salt.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

That was an inside job


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

75 tons thats 3 1/2 semi loads at the outside plus a loader to of loaded it unless they used a loader on site How the F.... could no one not see that happening


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt etc.*

Candidly, It is something that no one,
I repeat no one, would give a second 
thought or look unless someone who 
was familiar with the facility, or worked 
there saw this happening; as salt goes in
and does not get loaded back into a haul truck.

It is winter and there are munipal trucks running
all over with plows and sanding trucks and loaders
loading sanders at all hours.

There will be a lot of "HOW DO YOU ESPLAIN THIS LUCY!!!!!!!!!

And I am sure a camera or two will be installed
quickly with internet capability to the local 
cross bar hotel and other interested parties-IF they still have a job.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

leon;1239435 said:


> Candidly, It is something that no one,
> *I repeat no one would give a second
> thought or look unless someone who
> was familiar with the facility or worked
> ...


What????...I really think they would Notice someone Loading *OUT 75 Tons*....I think the janitor would Even have Questions and concerns....


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*stolen rock salt*

UH HUH, sure they would just like the price gouging 
and bid rigging has been noticed in the State of Ohio 
for the purchase of rock salt, for the previous 10 years;
SURE, OF COURSE they would.

You all need to down load the PDF file from the 
State of Ohio Inspector Generals office to better 
understand the salt business.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Gotta be an inside job, probably a lowballer realized he bid some accounts to cheap, possible the people that plow walmart lol


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree, that had to be an inside job or a mix up in paperwork.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

How do they know 75ton is gone was it the whole pile?


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome to NJ...hehe...That's Bergen County.....all gangsters up there


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

someone was definately got greased to turn the other way. prob used the towns loader to load it.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Maybe someone was filling up salt shakers after work?


----------



## fercho1 (Feb 9, 2011)

paponte;1240828 said:


> Maybe someone was filling up salt shakers after work?


Thats alot of shakers!


----------



## Sal_Moides (Dec 19, 2010)

A quick search shows NJ commercial guys getting their bulk as cheap as $42 per ton preseason. Something, is not on the table.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Sal_Moides;1241181 said:


> A quick search shows NJ commercial guys getting their bulk as cheap as $42 per ton preseason. Something, is not on the table.


Wow that would be nice. That's about $25 a ton less than here


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I know there are a few questionable poeple that work at my local county garage that would work it on the inside. A couple hundo$ and the loader guy will load you like your supposed to be there.......nobody asks questions, I'm sure if I greased the loader guy he would load a semi for me and everyone would think it was going to a township or something


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone ever think it wasnt dropped off to begin with?? 
Driver just rolled in and rolled out...slip the loader operator some $$ and scale ticket and see ya!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1245557 said:


> Anyone ever think it wasnt dropped off to begin with??
> Driver just rolled in and rolled out...slip the loader operator some $$ and scale ticket and see ya!!


That's the most logical. Some higher up stopped by and did some sort of audit, and lone behold they must have had it stolen


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

I bet there's more to this than we are seeing......a super that sold it off somewhere else, poor accounting/tracking methods (I've never seen a scale at a municipal yard yet!!), employees using more than they were supposed to, it all adds up. We'll never hear what really happened. Maybe it got rained on and dissolved!!


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

greywynd;1245594 said:


> I've never seen a scale at a municipal yard yet!!


Now that i think of it niether have i lol. but then again i dont look that hard


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Its so easy to dump a half of a load. They just do it every other load when they are running salt in before the season. Nobody would notice. There is too much salt comming in at the start of the season for people to keep track of. Without a scale, no one will question them.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I don't know about New Jersey but in Illinois the DOT has remote salt domes in some areas so the IDOT drivers can load up away from the main yard. I think it would be easy to do, there isn't someone around 24hrs/7 days.


----------



## schoolboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I work for a school district we get our salt from the town garage, it is a real sophisticated setup we pull up they fill the trucks and put a chaulk mark on a blackboard, no reciept no nothing I'm surprised its only 75 they're missing.lol
Honesty is the best policy til you get cameras


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

dlcs;1245645 said:


> I don't know about New Jersey but in Illinois the DOT has remote salt domes in some areas so the IDOT drivers can load up away from the main yard. I think it would be easy to do, there isn't someone around 24hrs/7 days.


I know a Idot has camera's in all the yards NOW, no matter how remote and all around the salt dome.You think missing salt is bad I have herd in the thick of things at idot about 12,000 gal of deseil going missing oops Herd one of the head honchos was filling up all his other company charter buses HMMMMMM!!!!!!! YOUR Tax Dollars hard at work and then they wonder why the State of ILL is broke ,on the brink of collaps.This sort of thing goes on more than people realize and it is unfortunate because it is always the little guy who payes the price US THE FRICKEN TAX PAYERS AND BLUE COLLAR GUYS.Gotta stop here before my blood gets realy boiling:realmad:


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

DIRISHMAN;1253418 said:


> I know a Idot has camera's in all the yards NOW, no matter how remote and all around the salt dome.You think missing salt is bad I have herd in the thick of things at idot about 12,000 gal of deseil going missing oops Herd one of the head honchos was filling up all his other company charter buses HMMMMMM!!!!!!! YOUR Tax Dollars hard at work and then they wonder why the State of ILL is broke ,on the brink of collaps.This sort of thing goes on more than people realize and it is unfortunate because it is always the little guy who payes the price US THE FRICKEN TAX PAYERS AND BLUE COLLAR GUYS.Gotta stop here before my blood gets realy boiling:realmad:


Dennis couldn't have said it better. IDOT guys waisting our tax dollars it is a shame the government and politics in Illinois. Those guys get paid to sit on the shoulder of the highways or wherever they are working for HOURS ON END AND THEY AREN'T EVEN MOVING! Or it will be 42 degrees and raining but they're putting chemical down because it might freeze... Give me a break. :realmad:


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

KMBertog;1253423 said:


> Dennis couldn't have said it better. IDOT guys waisting our tax dollars it is a shame the government and politics in Illinois. Those guys get paid to sit on the shoulder of the highways or wherever they are working for HOURS ON END AND THEY AREN'T EVEN MOVING! Or it will be 42 degrees and raining but they're putting chemical down because it might freeze... Give me a break. :realmad:


I live in Sterling and would commute everyday to Sycamore for work. I traveled I-88 most of the time. I can't tell you how pissed I would get at seeing the Tollway plow drivers sitting with their lights off every night, just waiting for somehting to fall from the sky so they could salt. They literally sit all night parked in the turn around drives or somewhere else, all the lights off on the truck. If it didn't snow or freezing rain didn't fall, they would salt the ramps for frost. IDOT drivers are no better. They had so much salt on the roads this morning that you felt liek you were driving down a gravel road. If you notice IDOT will salt the crap out of every road, thsi time of year, just to use up the salt before the end of the season. They don't wan tto take a chance of their budget getting reduced for salt purchases the following season. So So much waste in Illinois.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh and spraying the bridges when its 40 degrees out thats a relitvely new practice in illinois. They do that here starting at around the second week of november. usually its done on Tuesdays. I can't figure out the point of doing it on a set schedule, especially since we don't see freezing temps that often in november. Funny thing is, i don't never see the IDOT salt brine tanker truck the rest of the season, usually just the begining of the season. I can't figure it out.


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

KMBertog;1253423 said:


> Dennis couldn't have said it better. IDOT guys waisting our tax dollars it is a shame the government and politics in Illinois. Those guys get paid to sit on the shoulder of the highways or wherever they are working for HOURS ON END AND THEY AREN'T EVEN MOVING! Or it will be 42 degrees and raining but they're putting chemical down because it might freeze... Give me a break. :realmad:


One the subject of idot I have a pretty funny story, I drive from indianapolis to stlouis about once or twice a month, its a straight shot down I-70, mostly rural farmland, in the middle of nowhere,20 miles from the start of the construction, and about every 4 or 5 miles there are the automated traffic signs, telling you there is no traffic the nxt 20 miles, thousands of orange barrels, traffic cameras, literally 20 miles before the construction site, there have to be about 100 signs leading up to this thing, once you finally get there, its a small bridge project with one lane closed, maybe 100 yards, all this multiplied by 2 for the east bound lanes... Ridiculous! I bet they wasted hundreds of thosands of dollars on these stupid signs and the labor to put them there, for nothing, there is NEVER traffic there


----------

